# Lone Mouse, Not Sure What to Do



## trentrules (Aug 2, 2009)

A few weeks ago, one of my mice died of cancer, leaving her companion alone. Lilith isn't exactly young, (about a year and four months), and I don't know if I should try to get her a friend. Mice can live only a year or may live a couple years. I don't want to get a baby that might be overwhelming to her. Besides, I don't know how long I want to continue having female mice, (I had originally wanted a male, but fell in love with two girls instead). The animal shelter nearest me doesn't carry mice, so getting an older one will take some real searching. I know most female mice will take to each other at any age and I'd rather get her a friend her own age, or around her age. Any opinions? I really do love Lilith and I want her to be as happy as possible. She seems to be doing okay alone, but I really think she may be lonely.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

I'd suggest you join the forum in the link below. It's meant to be very good. You'll get more replies from those with experience. 

http://www.allaboutmice.co.uk/forum/


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

can't you give her to someone else who has mice so she can live with these? Just make sure it is a good and safe home ; no breeders, feeders


----------



## Ratyloveralways (May 7, 2010)

Hello, i have some baby mice about 2 weeks old if you are interested in adopting one or some. They will all be a blue/silver color with red eyes. Please let m eknow either way.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Ratyloveralways said:


> Hello, i have some baby mice about 2 weeks old if you are interested in adopting one or some. They will all be a blue/silver color with red eyes. Please let m eknow either way.


This post is from 10 months ago, not sure if you realised.


----------



## trentrules (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeah, sorry I never updated anyone. I was able to find her a friend around her same age. I posted a want ad and got a response from a woman who occasionally takes in rescues. She had an older rat that also outlived her cagemate and was rather lonely. Lilith was alone less than a month. Thank you anyway.


----------

